# This all came WAYYY too fast...PLEASE HELP!



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

I recently bought a heat press and have been learning non-stop the how-to's

Out of seemingly nowhere I fall into this order for 30 shirts with multiple locations.

Long story short...I never thought I'd get the job, this is something I've always wanted to do...

I have looked into a vendor sales tax number, and they are telling me it will be a couple of days...

I DON"T HAVE EXTRA DAYS! I NEED TO ORDER TRANSFERS NOW!

Are there any plastisol transfer vendors that will deal with me? I would provide the number to them next week.

I have artwork that will need a little attention as well, but the design is laid out...files are in .eps format.

Please understand this is kinda my dream, I am not in this for 1 order, I want my customer to be happy...the word of mouth will be great.

HELP ME!!! LOL!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They all will deal with you. You don't have to have a sales tax number to order custom transfers. Just be prepared to be charged sales tax if applicable for your state.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

joe is right. you must be thinking about getting your license number for ordering wholesale. that usually pertains to buying volume tshirts etc. anyone can order transfers.


----------

